# MK1 Rabbit moisture/ wetness in trunk after rain or car wash ?



## igene (Jul 26, 2007)

* I just figured out what was going on in my trunk.
Every time it rained or I went through a car wash, my trunk carpet was wet.
At first I thought it was coming in through the weather stripping.
I changed it to brand new one. Same problem.
Then I checked the seal on my taillights and that was fine.
I removed the headliner to redo it and took the opportunity to run some wires to the back for a rear fog and a power point.
When I had my hand in the rear hole (C pillar) I felt a tube loose.
It was the drainage tube from the rear of the sunroof hanging free into my C column space.
Both sides were off.
One side looks like the tubing shrank and pulled off the back of the rubber nozzle.
The other side the back of the rubber nozzle the rubber fatigued and let the hose slip out.
It's probably been that way over 10 years, rusting my hatch.
I pulled out the rubber nozzle slowly with pliers and a screwdriver.
I glued the hose and nozzle together with GOOP.
After it dried, I lubed it and wedged it back in place.

SO...
I need to replace one of the nozzles. 
Anyone know who carries these? *


----------



## p_ranglin (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: MK1 Rabbit moisture/ wetness in trunk after rain or car wash ? (igene)*

I'm having a similar problem, so now I will check my sunroof drainage! 
I bought the 1981 Rabbit L custom a few weeks ago, and then the Pennsylvania rainstorms somehow got into my fuse box and messed up some serious circuits, leading to a draining battery and a world of problems. One of the more intense rain storms actually left not only water that i had to BAIL out of the spare tyre well, but also water in the driver and passenger foot zones, which I had to dry by leaving the car in the sun for a few days. 
While you look for the drain hose, anyone know where I can get a replacement electrical box?


----------

